# DAM Quick ERECT Luxus Karpfenzelt 2 Mann - EXTREM STARK REDUZIERT !!!!



## TheBigFish

*DAM Quick ERECT Luxus Karpfenzelt*

_Statt 329 EUR nur noch 250 EUR!!!!_







Mit dem neuen Quick Erect 2 Mann–Bivvi werden es in Zukunft alle Karpfenangler deutlich leichter haben, ihr „zweites Zuhause“ zu transportieren und aufzubauen! Durch den ausgeklügelten Quick Erect-Mechanismus und die Tatsache, dass praktisch alle Teile permanent miteinander verbunden sind, steht das Zelt innerhalb von ca. 30 Sekunden. 
Selbst mit dem Aufsetzen des kleinen Tops und dem Eintreiben der Heringe dauert es selten länger als 2 Minuten, bis man seinen Stuhl oder seine Liege hineinstellen kann und der Abbau dauert selbstverständlich auch nicht länger. 
Das Doppelwandzelt besteht aus beschichtetem 210D-Nylon, einem leichten und robusten Glasfasergestänge sowie einem hochgezogenen, 100% wasserdichten und mit wenigen Handgriffen herausnehmbaren PVC-Boden. Somit kann man sich blitzschnell den jeweils geltenden Vorschriften bezüglich erlaubter Unterstände anpassen.

Zum Angebot...


----------

